

Show HN: Luunr - akumpf
http://luunr.com/?beta

======
RossDM
Interesting UI - needs better topic discovery, maybe track
popular/active/trending topics. Realtime search feed is cool but prone to
griefing. Maybe hide scrollbars when not in use?

------
ChuckMcM
Its an interesting take on topic chat. The trolls will ruin it for a while
(you can already see some of this) but the base idea is cool.

------
flexxaeon
this is great. ambitious, yes, but it's well put together, very little
friction which is always good.

keep the spam in control (i already see someone going Roxbury with the topics)
and I can't see it not being sticky.

broken on iPhone which only surprised me because since it's already so modular
i just assumed it to be mobile ready :P

------
nalidixic
I'm confused on the benefits? How does it connect me with people? Is it just a
giant chat room?

~~~
akumpf
It's admittedly ambitious, but the focus of Luunr is to work in the opposite
direction of current social media/networks.

Start with interests, then talk, and people that mutually respect one another
can start to work on something (and perhaps become friends).

The internet is huge with hundreds of millions of people online at any given
time. Your set of potential collaborators and discussions shouldn't be limited
to the few people you're already friends with. :)

------
webwanderings
+1 for thinking outside of the box in terms of UI for chat/social interacting
website, but other than that, there's nothing there of any substance.

------
throwaway998
Really nice UI and design. I'm on the site and there isn't really anything to
do though!

